
Text-to-image - harman1
https://github.com/harmankang/text-to-image-php
======
brudgers
If it meets the guidelines, this might make a good 'Show HN'. Show HN
guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

------
sebleon
Ha, I thought this project would generate a realistic-looking photo based on a
text description... using deep nets

